# Cisco Router 1000series konfigurieren!



## Stibie (6. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich habe mir einen Cisco 1000 Series Router gekauft (gebraucht) und möchte nun gerne wissen, wie man den konfiguriert....habe leider keine Software dabei...

Wisst ihr ob es da ein Windows-Prog für gibt oder muss man das über telnet machen?

Gruß

Stibie


----------



## Erpel (6. Februar 2004)

Ich kenne diesen speziellen Router zwar nicht aber:
Heute ist es sehr verbreitet, dass Router über ein HTML-Menü steuerbar sind.
Gib einfach mal die IP-Adresse 192.168.0.1 oder 
192.168.1.1 in die Adresszeile deines Browsers ein.
Viele Hersteller bieten außerdem die Handbücher oder ähnliche Informationsquellen im Internet an.
Ich hoffe du hast viel Geld gespart, indem du das Handbuch nicht mitgekauft hast.


----------



## Stibie (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *Ich kenne diesen speziellen Router zwar nicht aber:
> Heute ist es sehr verbreitet, dass Router über ein HTML-Menü steuerbar sind.
> Gib einfach mal die IP-Adresse 192.168.0.1 oder
> ...



hehe....so neu ist der nicht!
....und die IP habe ich auch net!^^

Naja, ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und hier die Lösung:

Terminalkabel anklemmen und mit einem Terminalprogramm (z.B. Putty) auf den router....Passwort recovern (anleitung auf http://www.cisco.com)....IP ändern....fertig...

Den Rest kann man dann über Telnet konfigurieren....


----------



## Erpel (6. Februar 2004)

OMG OK
Ist ja interessant etwas über Router aus Zeiten zu erfahren, zu denen ich nicht einmal wusste was ein Router ist ... *g* Schön das du die Lösung geposted hast.


----------



## Stibie (6. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *OMG OK
> Ist ja interessant etwas über Router aus Zeiten zu erfahren, zu denen ich nicht einmal wusste was ein Router ist ... *g* Schön das du die Lösung geposted hast. *



hehe....die werden aber heutzutage immer noch so prgrammiert, weil es einfach schneller ist als so ein aufwendiges HTML-Interface!
Obwohl es speziell für Ciso nun einen Cisco-ConfigMaker gibt, indem du alle deinen RTouter auflisten kannst und unter denen noch verbindungen etc. herstellen kannst! Da kannst du im Prinzip deine komplette Netzwerk Infrastruktur zusammenbauen! Recht praktisch^^


----------

